# Scene Slideshow



## authorblues (May 7, 2017)

A slide show that uses scenes rather than images would allow a lot of flexibility. You could use individual scenes to composite different types of media (text, images, browser sources) and then rotate between them easily. Added functionality would be to specify delay amount per item in the slide show. An example use case would be a browser source on one scene that shows the chat for 3 minutes at a time, and then a brief 10-15 second change to social media information or some other less important piece of information.


----------



## ashum (Jul 18, 2017)

I need this feature too.


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure you can already do this with the Advanced/Automatic Scene Switcher plugin with its Scene Round Trip feature.


----------



## ashum (Jul 25, 2017)

Wonderful!!! This is what I need. Thank you RytoEX!


----------



## Komaru (Aug 14, 2020)

I needed to switch between a set of sources and not change my scene, so I ended up searching and coming across the Source Switcher plugin instead:





						Source Switcher - Updates
					






					obsproject.com
				




Hope this helps anyone coming to the same problem I had!


----------

